
Simple Testing Can Prevent Most Critical Failures [pdf] - Manikandan
http://www.eecg.toronto.edu/~yuan/papers/failure_analysis_osdi14.pdf
======
p0peax
Error handling on signals are such and easy thing to put off and "do later."
Even though the signals often will tell you something about how to error
correct.

In one way I feel like the title for the paper is not correct, in the
conclusion, they state that testing all these signals is not straight forward.
But in my experience, a lot of critical failures _could_ be prevented with
very simple automated testing.

~~~
Manikandan
Agree with you totally.

